# is it fungus?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i have had my terns for almost a month and maybe about two weeks ago i started to notice little white spots coming out of their body. i didnt think anything of it because i thought it was just from fighting. But more recently the spots have become bigger. after a little while it goes away, but pops up in another place. i think it is a fungus, but i wanted to get some more input. i would also like to know the best way to treat it, if it is a fungus. this is the first time a disease has occured in my tank. i circled the spots just to point out what im talking about. let me know what you guys think. thanks.

p.s. this is posted by erics friend


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

another pic


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

last one


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

definetely it is fungus , probabily they atacked the exposed wounds , you must treat it quickly or your p´s will die !!

A solution of blue metilen at 5% should be enough to kill the fungus , but you have to improve your water quality ´cause it will be always happening as long as piranhas keep fighting !!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Whoa! I would get DonH's attention before treating this!

Way, way, way too hard to tell what that is from those pictures. Don't jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

What else can it be??????????

It must be fungus!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not thinking it is fungus, I think it could be velvet but I am in no way sure.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

|Lurker| said:


> What else can it be??????????
> 
> It must be fungus!!










are you serious?


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

yes , with that aspects , I only know fungus!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

huh?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

DonH help!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's really hard to tell from those pics. Does the injury have a "cottony" like growth to it? If it does, then it can either be columnaris (a bacterial infection that looks similar to fungus) or saprolegnia (a true fungus infection). Both of these infections are initially caused by poor water conditions, stress, and/or overcrowded conditions. Then, if there is any type of injury, the secondary infection will usually take hold.

You can fix this by swabbing the wounds with malachite green (it's works effectively against both bacterial and fungal infections). Do not treat the water with this or get it any where near the eyes or the gills. Some have suggested using it at half strength for water treatment, but I don't recommend it due to potential individual sensitivity to the drug. Just in case&#8230;

You need to also fix the cause of the problem. To have a fungal infection to begin with, there must be something in the tank that was harboring the fungus (rotting food for example). Keep up the water changes to keep the water as clean as possible. If you don't see any improvements soon, I would do a salt treatment at 0.3% (total of 3 lbs/100 gallon divided in 3 equal increments for 3 days).

Good luck and keep us posted on their status.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

<------------ i think we need one that says donh help


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

It is cotton like.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> <------------ i think we need one that says donh help


 I agree


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

the fish appear to be underfed and they have a slime coat issue or an infection due to competition or stress in the new tank.

I suggest feeding them once daily in the morning or evening, small chunks of prepared, non-oily fish fillet, but large quantities, until they quit eating, then remove what they didn't eat. just feed pieces ahead of each swimming fish until they quit their interest in the food. Then, clean 30-40% of the water every 2 days, add 1 tsp salt per 10 gallons today, then 1/2 as much at water change per 10 gallons changed, keep temp at around 78-80F, full airation in the tank.........

they will be fine


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Its weird that they are eating like pigs, well when i had them in my care. Now since its with my friends care i dont know how much he is feeding them but they are being fed everyday or every night. Not too shure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

do you see what I am talking abou tin their appearance?

Maybe an overhead shot would show more, but it seems as though they are thin.... how long have they been in country? Were they cleaned out? Do you see that they appear thin??

Were they thin with you??


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

The fish have a secondary infection that may be either bacterial or fungal. Regardless, you should treat the fish with either a gram-positive anti-biotic in half dosages or use an external product such as Melafix, also at a half dose. Follow Ron's and/or Don's feeding recommendations.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

This is Eric's friend speaking now,

No the fish has not been thicker from the time i got it till now. The fish now is eating but not a lot. One seems to have their eyes sunken in little by little but still eating. I would say that the fish has only been in the country for no more than 2 months tops. I believe they were in my care for maybe a month tops? I will try and get overhead shots but they are so skittish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

yes, something is stressing them out, what are your water parameters???


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

7.o and everything else is 0. Good new though, it seems that alot of the spots are going away little by little.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

give them time, clean water, they will heal fine.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you for all the help. My fish is 90% cured


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actully i seem to recall salt can clear up small infections









a few days ago my P had a fungus ball(small one on his chin after bumping it a few times. so i put a lil saltwater solution into his tank and when i came back later the afternoon it had cleared up


----------

